# Pleasant Hill Lake



## TheFilthyOar (Apr 16, 2010)

Heading down to Mohican for a week with the family next weekend. Planning on dragging the boat along gonna try and sneak a few short trips to Pleasant Hill Lake. Anyone have info on the musky fishing in the lake? we've never been there. Figured I would run programs similar to Leesville and Piedmont 50/50 trolling and casting. Any info would be greatly appreciated as we will only be able to put a few hours in. thanks in advance


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

TheFilthyOar said:


> Heading down to Mohican for a week with the family next weekend. Planning on dragging the boat along gonna try and sneak a few short trips to Pleasant Hill Lake. Anyone have info on the musky fishing in the lake? we've never been there. Figured I would run programs similar to Leesville and Piedmont 50/50 trolling and casting. Any info would be greatly appreciated as we will only be able to put a few hours in. thanks in advance


I think you would have a better shot fishing clear fork. It’s not that far away and is a great for musky.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Saugeye in front of the beach in the evening, was always good. Boat traffic is insane during the day


----------



## bigbass201 (Oct 26, 2015)

Many years since I last fished it. Some wood to the right of the ramp and little shallower water. Go left from the ramp and you can get down towards the dam. I'm told many fish are caught there. It was a bass tournament many years ago when I fished there. I stayed in the shallower wood and caught some, but there were many that went down towards the dam. Good luck


----------

